# First Grow- Aurora Indica



## Jessy2287 (Aug 16, 2011)

This is my first grow. I am using Aurora Indica from Nirvana. I purchased 10 fem seeds and the shipping was VERY FAST. I germinated 3 seeds, first seed germed in 24 hours, second in 28 and third in 48.

My room in a 40"x40"x 78" grow tent. I have 3 125 watt CFL's 6400k for veg , 3 125 watt 2700k for flowering. Each lamp 8,500 lumens total lumens = 25,000. 

I am using Fox Farms Ocean Forest mixed with perlite. 75% FFOF 25% perlite. No nutes for the first 4 weeks or so. Them Fox Farms nutes at 1/4 streingth. My pots are 3 gallon and I am adding addition CO2 from the yeast water method. 

Temps so far are between 75-86 with 50 -60 % humidity

Lights are on 18/6. I wil be also using the SCROG method.

My understanding is that the seedling stage is first 3-4 weeks, then Veg stage 4-5 weeks, then flower 8-12 weeks

So far all is well.............any comments on my first setup

1 week old


----------



## bobvilla777 (Aug 16, 2011)

Everything is looking good! Just wanted to add one thing though, The total lumens dont add up with more lights, they only spread. So you only have 8500 lumens, but spread over a larger space. At least thats what ive heard from most on here.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Aug 16, 2011)

Subbed. Everything sounds good to me. I'm going to be starting my own AI grow sometime in the next few weeks, it'll be my second round growing, the first round was an invaluable teacher aka you learn from your mistakes, lol. I'm going to watch yours to compare notes. Best wishes.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Aug 22, 2011)

*14 Days Old*

They are going great ! So far I am watering every 5 days or so. Temps are holding between 72 - 88 with the humidity around 50-60 %. So far they look very good for 14 days from sprout. 

I hope the start getting taller, I plan to SCROG. No nutes yet. I use tap water that has sat out 
for 4 to 5 days.

*#1*













*#2*






*#3*


----------



## Jonnychron (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks awesome. I'm about to start my second grow and looking at your pics makes me want to start today. Keep on growing


----------



## Jessy2287 (Aug 29, 2011)

*21 Days Old*

So far so good !! Started the LST. One plant has a few yellow spots, any ideas? No nutes added yet. Planing on 4 to 5 more weeks veg. 

#1






#2






#3






LST


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 29, 2011)

Im subbd, been interested in this aurora indica for a while now.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Aug 29, 2011)

The spots


----------



## Jonnychron (Aug 29, 2011)

Probably time to start the nutes, always at like 1/4 strength and work up. Keep em coming.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 7, 2011)

*28 Days old*

*They are doing great, the spots on the leaves is not spreading. I have started the nutes, FF Grow Big & Big Bloom at 1/4 strength. This is the first week of Veg and I think they are off to a good start. The growth during the seedling stage was very good. I plan to veg until 10/3, if the SCROG is up and running well, I will set to flower (12/12). I plan to use 3 125 watt 2700k CFLs I was thinking of adding 2 more, or adding 2 of the 6500k that I already have. My room is 40"x40"x 78". Should I add more? Would adding the 6500k help, or am I better off adding more 2700k. I prefer to use CFLs because I believe they are safer and produce nominal heat.*

#1






# 1 LST






#2






#2 LST






#3






#3 LST


----------



## antonmacx (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Jessy your Plants looks great for me... Congratulations!!!


----------



## Brendaxx (Sep 7, 2011)

So these are your girls. They are so beautiful. (Obviously), you did a fantastic job. Keep up the good work and keep posting! 
Can't wait for my babies to grow this big...


----------



## antonmacx (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Jessy how Deep did you put your Seeds on the Soil? 1 inch?


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 8, 2011)

*I did not place them deep enough, less than 1 inch. The sprouts still had the seed cap on 2 of them. I misted them with some water, waited about 30 min, and carefully removed the seed cap with a sterilized needle. Next time I will plant them at the 1 inch level.

One thing I found - 
I 'am doing the water, sugar, yeast CO2 method. I found that Champagne yeast works much better than bakers or brewers. It seems to last 3 to 4 days longer and produces a steady CO2 flow.

I use 4 2 liter bottles. I have each bottle filled with sugar water ( 2/3 liter water / 3 cups sugar). I heat the sugar water to 105 deg and then add 1 packet of Champagne yeast per bottle. Each bottle is connected with 1/4 " air line through the cap to one single air line through "T" connectors. That line enters a 20 oz pop bottle 1/2 filled with water. The CO2 passes through the water and prevents back flow. It also lets you keep an eye on the CO2 production. I have a line from the cap of the 20 oz bottle that is place in front of my oscillating fan. It blow the CO2 over my plants. I"m not sure my system helps, but it was dirt cheap and adds a steady stream of CO2 over my plants.*


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 8, 2011)

*I plan to use 3 125 watt 2700k CFL's, I was thinking of adding 2 more, or adding 2 of the 6500k that I already have. My room is 40"x40"x 78". Should I add more? Would adding the 6500k help, or am I better off adding more 2700k. I prefer to use CFLs because I believe they are safer and produce nominal heat.
*


----------



## antonmacx (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessy2287 said:


> *I plan to use 3 125 watt 2700k CFL's, I was thinking of adding 2 more, or adding 2 of the 6500k that I already have. My room is 40"x40"x 78". Should I add more? Would adding the 6500k help, or am I better off adding more 2700k. I prefer to use CFLs because I believe they are safer and produce nominal heat.
> *


Please don't do that, 2700K isn't good for Vegetative because they are Warm/Light not Day Light the one we're looking for... For Veg is necesary 6400K+ and minimum 3000lm "Lumens" approx 40 Watts CFL or HPS Bulb by square ft. In my grow i was lucky today because i've upgraded to 6500lm and now is real Bright or simply my Plants will die or Flower with 1 month old lol This Art has too many steps and Techniques... I was confused about CFL i didn't know they have different kinds. Some people use CFL 125W 2700K for Flowering but i recommend HPS is the RedHot light we want for Flowering and also 1 600W HPS 2700K has 90000lm.
90000/Your Sq.ft 3'3"x3'3" let's say 10"=9000lm by Sq.ft you Gain.
Yeah HPS has great amount of Lumens because they are High Power Bulbs and also High in Watts, while more Watts more Lumens and more Bills jeje. The best Lighting Technique i've heard around the Forums are CFL 6400K+From start till Flowering 18/6 and then switch slowly to HPS 12/12 and the Plant will think is Late Summer and start Flowering. NOTE that if you do not switch your Cycle to 12/12 the plant will continue Growing and Growing until you get her Late Summer.
So going back to your case you are 6000lm over of you light requirements by sq.ft  you can say your lights are Triple, twice more that's good i'm over too. Also very important to not get confused with the Lumens you need, you'll need the sq.ft of your Plants/Pots not your Tent... In my case i have 2'x4'x6' Tent but my Plants together are like 4sq.ft so i'm just need 12000lm Total.
My Bulbs are CFL 23W"100W" 6500K 1450lm so:
12 Bulbs x 1450lm = 17400lm Total
I'll need 12000lm x 4sq.ft so i'm over for now 5400lm, once our Plants get bigger we have some Back-Up Light and this is the Cheapest Light in the World. And then for my Flowering 1 300W HPS 2700K is enough also because it has 45000lm so you must check this before throw away Money and also your Plants. Yeah for Flowering you don't need that Bright Light anymore. Btw if your Tent it's gonna be full, you'll need approx 30000 Lumens Total, i think the 125W CFL 6400K that you have has 10150-12000lm each so you gonna need 2 more to complete Veg. Maybe they have more Lumens and you need less but i don't know right now. Now you can see that with 1 600W HPS 2700K you have 90000lm so you are over 60000lm  even go perfect with 300W=45000lm 15000 extra.

I hope you understand but trust me this is the method for Best Buds and Taste. If you have doubts let me know and i explain you.

I'm pretty sure that you've started your plants with 125W CFL 6400K not the 2700K that's why they are huges and beautiful or i'm wrong?


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 9, 2011)

*antonmacx,

Thanks for the reply and the great info. Yes I am using 3 125 watt 6400k CFLs now at 18/6. If you click the word CLF in my last post, you can see the bulbs. I was planing to continue with them until flowering, aprox 4 to 5 more weeks(SCROG), Then change them to the 3 2700k, that I have now at 12/12. What I am considering is adding more 2700ks during flower. Using 5 2700k instead of 3 during flower, or 3 2700k and 2 of the 6400k that I already have. If I understand what you are saying, add 2 more 6400k later during veg to help as they get bigger, for a total of 5 6400k during veg. then use 3 2700k for flower. Is this correct ? Would 5 2700k during flower(I will then have 5 sockets) add to my yeild and potency ?*


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 9, 2011)

more lights=more bud


----------



## antonmacx (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessy2287 said:


> *antonmacx,
> 
> Thanks for the reply and the great info. Yes I am using 3 125 watt 6400k CFLs now at 18/6. If you click the word CLF in my last post, you can see the bulbs. I was planing to continue with them until flowering, aprox 4 to 5 more weeks(SCROG), Then change them to the 3 2700k, that I have now at 12/12. What I am considering is adding more 2700ks during flower. Using 5 2700k instead of 3 during flower, or 3 2700k and 2 of the 6400k that I already have. If I understand what you are saying, add 2 more 6400k later during veg to help as they get bigger, for a total of 5 6400k during veg. then use 3 2700k for flower. Is this correct ? Would 5 2700k during flower(I will then have 5 sockets) add to my yeild and potency ?*


Bro you should not use 2700K's in Veg because they are Warm Light... About your 6400K's you will need at least 3 for Veg because they have 12000lm each so you'll be in 36000lm divided by 10 your sq.ft= 3600 when you actually need approx 3000lm by sq.ft so will be perfect.
About the Flowering stage the best are HPS "Red Light", CFL even 2700K are totally different kind of Lights... 
You need 30000lm Lumens Total for you Room so 1 300W HPS 2700K has 45000lm that's enough for you Bro even you gonna save Power and better Light.
5x125=650W you don't need that many and repeat no CFL for Flo... 5 of those CFL will have 60000lm and 650W comsuption when you can use 1 600W HPS and gain 90000lm, 30000lm more and less comsuption, btw you don't need 600W HPS, 300W-45000lm is enough for you.
If you don't understand let me know. btw my Plants looks awesome since i take off my CFL 2700K Bulbs


----------



## antonmacx (Sep 9, 2011)

The*Mad*Hatter said:


> more lights=more bud


Depends the Lights you use. If he use 2700K's for Veg will kill his Grow because 2700K's are for Flowering not Vegetative.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 9, 2011)

*I only use 6400ks for veg, I have no plans to use 2700k for veg. my question was:
During flower, in addition to using 3 2700k bulbs , should I 

A. Purchase 2 more 2700k bulbs
or
B. Use 3 2700k bulbs and add 2 of the 6400k bulbs that I was using for veg (avoiding purchasing more bulbs)

Would a mix of 3 2700k and 2 6400k during flower have a negative, neutral or positive affect on yield and potency

I have read posts of people with 4x4 rooms and 1000w HPS and great buds.

I understand that 5 2700k would be better than 3, I was just trying to save a little $$$

I do not want to use HPS due to the heat and fire hazard. I have no place to vent the heat. Where I live, and in my setup, it will not be possible to vent the heat properly. i have no choice but to use CFLs. I have read many post that have had successful CFL grows, I believe its possable*


----------



## antonmacx (Sep 10, 2011)

Jessy2287 said:


> *I only use 6400ks for veg, I have no plans to use 2700k for veg. my question was:
> During flower, in addition to using 3 2700k bulbs , should I
> 
> A. Purchase 2 more 2700k bulbs
> ...


Again i don't recommend to you CFL 2700K's for Flower but in this case you don't need more than 3 because you need at least 30000lm and you have 36000lm with 3, now if you want more sure you can have 1 or 2 more but is Optional... Experts says you need 3000lm per sq.ft so you will fine. And no, do not mix your Lights, they need the Light of "Late Summer" so i vote A. Optional


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 12, 2011)

*35 Days from seed
2 week of Vegetative Growth 

After the second week of Veg, they still seem to be doing very well. I had some problems with magnesium deficiency, but after adding some Epsom salts to my water, it seems to be under control. 

I plan to keep veging under my 3 125 watt 6400k CFLs until 10/3, then go to 12/12 under 5 125 watt 2700k CFLs.

So far so good as far as I can tell. They are very short under the LST and starting to branch well. I hope to set up a SCROG.
* 
#1






#2






#2






#3






#3


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been following your progress, good stuff. I just started my own grow with 1 Aurora Indica, and 1 Purple Urkel. It's my second serious grow, the first round was a Snow White and Sweet Tooth LST grow under "blue/cool white" CFL for veg and "red/warm white" CFL for flower, in a slightly ammended batch of Miracle Grow Organic potting soil. Don't let people scare you too much about growing with CFL bulbs, you may not get the same yield as using HPS, but you will still get some decent bud. I had a pretty half assed set-up with 2 plants roughly 18 inches tall/wide each at the time of harvest, and pulled a little over a half off them, dry weight, and I have no complaints about the quality of the smoke. I'll be experimenting with hydroponics this time, which should help increase the yield.

My question is this, with your AI seedlings, did they grow really slowly at first? Mine sprouted 4-5 days ago, and has just barely started showing its second set of leaves at the growth point, not counting the cotyledons, and is extremely short, maybe 1/2 inch tall, at the most.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 13, 2011)

*I would not say they grew slowly, just very short and very dense. Each set of photos is 7 days of growth, each plant is numbered 1,2,3.Plant #2 would be much taller than the others if not for the LST. Plant #3 is much shorter and denser than the others. I am not sure that this strain is the best choice for LST and SCROG, although I have seen one journal here that SCROGed Aurora Indica with great results.
Link to a great AI grow *https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303844-aurora-indica-scrog-screen-green-7.html
*
I think I will need to Veg a while to fill my screen. I chose this strain because I will use 90% of it for cannabutter.
I have Muscular Dystrophy and found that high Indica strains help with spasms, relaxation and muscle pain. I may try a vaperizor, but I can control my doseage better by eating it. Please post a few photos or your AI if you have some. - Thanks for the responce watchxyouxburn, I was not sure if many people were following my grow.

Could anyone with experience with this strain tell me how much the plants grew after inducing flower?
*


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm finishing up my space now, and dealing with a missing camera battery charger, both due to having just moved. All I need to do is either paint my walls white or get some mylar, but I'm leaning more towards painting at this point. I should have pics and a journal to share sometime soon. You're height is going to be controlled a lot by the LST/SCROG, but on average an indica will grow roughly 2-3 times its height from veg if not being trained. I used LST and would put the growth somewhere around double the height by the time I harvested. It all depends on the amount of room you have, but most people go by the formula of seedling-2weeks, veg-4weeks, flower-8-10 weeks. Technically you can grow your plant under a 12/12 schedule from day 1 and it will still take 3 months to grow a plant that will be about as short as possible. Personally I go by height, I know I have about 5 feet to work with, minus 4 inches for lights, 2 inches for hooks,16 inches for buckets, etc., so I know I need to switch to 12/12 somewhere around a plant height of 12 inches if I'm not training, 18 inches if I am using LST. Ideally we would all wait until the plants told us they were ready by growing asymmetrically, but we're not all so lucky as to have the space and equipment to grow a monster plant or two.

I haven't been spending much time with my AI since she sprouted, finally gave her some real attention tonight. I think part of what I conceived as the seedling growing slowly was actually some nute burn on its first leaves that stunted their growth. I accidentally soaked my rock wool in a general strength nutrient solution rather than a low strength one, I rinsed it but I guess not well enough. I'm going to be trying out growing via hydro this time, it should be fun. I've already put together a nice little ebb and flow two site starter for when I see roots coming through the rock wool. It will be perfect for most of veg stage, and as soon as I see some nice roots growing down from the net pots in that system, I will go with either 3 or 5 gallon DWC buckets for flower. I can't wait to clone for my first time too.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 16, 2011)

*39 days from seed

I have setup my screen. The screen is 30"x 35" 

The plants are all staring to fill out. I have 3 125w CFL 6400k.

I have not topped or FIMM. 

I was wondering if I should top them. I plan 2 or 3 more week of veg. 
Would that help to fill my screen?

I plan to go to 12/12 with 5 125w CFL 2700k around 10/3. *


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Sep 16, 2011)

How tall/wide are they? If you top them now they will definitely bush out even more, especially if you plan to veg them for another couple weeks, while guiding them through that screen. I can see you potentially having a very nice yield. From what I've read, AI's barely double in height when they flower, so be prepared for them to gain a lot of width as well as height when you go into flower. I think top now, go to flower as planned in October. Once you start guiding them up and through, you can prune away lower, less developed leaves and branches, as you'll want to direct all the growing energy to the canopy/buds, which is going to be the only parts of the plants getting light anyway.


----------



## Ontheball (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like your doing bloody amazing for a first grow bud and uve certainly got all the equipment u need , im getting the impression uve done alot of research before planting that first seed. Only thing i can recommend to you is that you put your cfl sideways. your plants will get more use out of the light that way.

It doesnt matter if you mix bulbs fullstop , so long as you have atleast 50% of the spectrum required for the stage of the plant. Growing how you are personally id just keep to blue only or red only. I need to run a mix with my autos , im hoping the other lights turn up 2mrw.

Cant believe how cheap yours were !


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Yes, you're right Ontheball, i spent about 3 months reading before I ordered my seeds. You must have been reading my mind, I just spent the last 6 hours building some homemade CFL reflectors. They are now in sideways. The homemade reflectors do not look pretty, but they will do the job. I will post some pics on Wednesday.*


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 21, 2011)

*6 Weeks from Seed

My new cheap CFL reflectors are working very well. The ends are open and I have them hanging at an angle, that seem to bleed off the heat and send it up to my exhaust. The temps at the top of the canopy are holding from 72 to 84. The cool weather has arrived, we have had outside temps as low as the 20's. My lights out temps are around 65. 

All seems well so far, the AI are now starting to touch the screen. I still plan to start flower on 10/3. I don't think I will fill my screen, they seem to be very short and thick. I hope to be able to spread them out over the next 2 weeks. My first grow is going better than expected, but never count your chickens until they've hatched !

CFL Reflectors







AI #1







AI #2







AI #3







*


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Sep 21, 2011)

IMO, they are at about the perfect height to go into flower when you plan to. Just barely to the screen now means when the stretch comes on in flowering you should be able to guide them right where you want them to go to get optimal growth.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Sep 24, 2011)

sub'd man. Looks great!


----------



## murph (Sep 25, 2011)

watchxyouxburn said:


> IMO, they are at about the perfect height to go into flower when you plan to. Just barely to the screen now means when the stretch comes on in flowering you should be able to guide them right where you want them to go to get optimal growth.


i agree .........


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking good man, I grew Aurora Indica from nirvana.. I have a few threads on it if you wanna go dig up some pix. They were amazing vigorous plants, I also topped / LST'd.

They have really tight dense nugs like LA Conf but do not smell as much, really low odor & may I suggest you let the trichs amber some before chopping.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

nice AI grow ...they look pretty beastly

i noticed nirvanas gear is vigorous to with the ak-48


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 26, 2011)

*7 Weeks from Seed

Wow, I guess they will fill out my screen better than I thought. They have grown a lot since last week. I will veg one more week then change my lights to 5 125w 2700k CFLs at 12/12. I will eventually need to clean up the jungle under the screen. I hope my efforts will help to produce a decent CFL yield


  *


----------



## Jessy2287 (Sep 26, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> may I suggest you let the trichs amber some before chopping.


*Thanks RawBudzski, that made me think of an important question. I have Muscular Dystrophy and am growing to relieve my severe muscle spasms, nerve and muscle pain. I do not smoke the medicine, I make canna butter and use that to make brownies and such. I need the relaxing "coucklock" to relax my muscles.

Will harvesting with amber trichs achieve this ? Or should I go with 50/50 ? What dose every one think? Dose the fact that you are using it to make butter affect when you harvest?*


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 26, 2011)

looks great man, + rep


----------



## Jug Stomper (Sep 26, 2011)

LOOKIN' SWEET! you are gonna fill that out. I read that the more amber, the more couchlock, so it seems like 90% amber, 10% cloudy is what you should go for. My last batch I did like 10-15% amber, the rest was cloudy and a lot of clear, and I now wish I would gone for way more amber.


----------



## captainbud (Sep 26, 2011)

I have grown AI several times using almost the exact same technique you are using, and have had great results. I harvest at 60% amber and that seems to be perfect. I love growing AI because of the incredible potency yet low odor while growing. My house never smelled of weed. I have a batch of random seeds going right now and my house reeks. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## delvite (Sep 29, 2011)

good growin m8 al have to keep my eye on this as ive opted for the dual spec bulbs......... plus rep


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Flower Day 2

Just set to 12/12 and changed my lights to the 5 125w 2700ks. My screen is filling nicely, I'm not sure if I should continue to pull them through the screen, the stems are very firm and I am afraid to break a stem by pulling it through. I flushed last week and have started my Fox Farms flower nutes at 1/2 strength. So far I have around 40-50 nice branches through the screen, they are all around the same height. Should I continue to pull them through ? I would like to fill my screen, but the stalks are not very easy to bend . Winter will be here soon, we have had temp down to the 20's alrerady.My garden temps range from 65 to 85 with 50% humidity.*


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice looking grow..........................rep.......................


----------



## Smoke Friend (Oct 5, 2011)

This look very good, i can see you did you're homework!


----------



## mr.mike1234 (Oct 9, 2011)

Great looking grow. I am following. I'm really looking forward to your buds starting.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 9, 2011)

I have no idea if this is a solution to ur problem, but what if you top the branches that are growing too high instead of bending them through the screen and risking breaking the branch. Then give it a couple days and the node where u clipped will shoot out 2 branches, take these and continue bending them under the screen until filled. They'll be thinner and therefore easier to bend into place. Never done a standard SCROG so don't know if what i suggested will work but the idea works in my head... I'm also sure you're meant to do some sort of training through the first week or 2 of 12/12 to help manage the stretch, not 100% sure though so look into it. 

Looks damn gd so far well played


----------



## Jug Stomper (Oct 9, 2011)

Those are lookin' so good man!!!! Wish I could do a scrog but I only ahave about 13 weeks to finish a batch after my seeds get here. Just ordered some Afghan Kush but now am wishing I ordered that AI after seeing ladies! What is the AI? It seems like I saw somewhere that its NL crossed with something.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 10, 2011)

Flower Day 7

All 3 showed pistils within 5 days of the 12/12.....WOW , very cool!!! I have adjusted my scrog and now my canopy is fairly even. I'm happy with it. The screen is about 75% filled.I think that is good for Aurora Indica because it is a very short and dense plant. I was thinking of trying the Northern Lights X Big Bud cross next. I know that Big Bud produces a large center cola, so would that mean that is would not be a good SCROG choice? I need mellow, high CBD strains to help my neuromuscular disease symptoms.Also, do you need to cure the bud if you do not plan to smoke it? I was thinking the answer is yes, but I thought I would ask.

Sorry for the bad pics, I decided not to rise my lights for the photo, they seemed very happy this morning.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 10, 2011)

Jug Stomper said:


> Those are lookin' so good man!!!! Wish I could do a scrog but I only ahave about 13 weeks to finish a batch after my seeds get here. Just ordered some Afghan Kush but now am wishing I ordered that AI after seeing ladies! What is the AI? It seems like I saw somewhere that its NL crossed with something.


I got the seeds from Nirvanna, This is the description.

Nirvana Aurora Indica is an F1 hybrid of Afghan and Northern Light. Its plants stay short, producing heavy colas and dense buds. This marijuana strain produces exceptional amounts of resin, resulting in a deep, near-black hash with a tasty aroma and a heavy buzz. This probably is Nirvana's most potent Indica seeds strain.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 10, 2011)

Lookin good Jessy, from my understanding of things, when you cure bud, non-psychoactive chemicals turn psychoactive, chlorophyll breaks down which gets rid of that plant-y taste and yeh, a gd few things happen which is why curing makes such a big f'ing difference to the taste/smoke. Even if you were gona cook with the stuff i'd still cure before using it, just to get the most out of it. Obviously u'll still get high without curing but u wont be doing ur grow justice! The last batch of stuff i grew, the taste really started to come out in the bud after a good 2 month cure, and the highs only getting better nd better!


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I thought that was the case. What about the Northern Lights and Big Bud cross under a SCROG, would it be a good choice? Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Oct 12, 2011)

NL x BB should perform comparably to the plants you have growing now, but I'm not sure how the potency of the final product compares. Be prepared for the cross to smell stronger and skunkier than Aurora, and to take at least 2 weeks longer flowering time.


----------



## Sarenna (Oct 12, 2011)

Jessy, your grow looks fantastic!

Question about your CO2 generator, what stage were your plants at when you started it up?


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sarenna said:


> Jessy, your grow looks fantastic!
> 
> Question about your CO2 generator, what stage were your plants at when you started it up?


I started the CO2 about 2 weeks after they popped through the soil. I replace the the solution every week. It is very cheap and works very well.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Day 10 of Flower

Less than 2 weeks since I changed to 12/12 and i have flowers popping up all over. They are stretching a lot, but my canopy still seems OK. With the great progress so far, I cant wait to see them 2 months from now!*


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 13, 2011)

*CO2 

This is my DIY CO2 generator. Water, sugar & yeast. I change it out every week. The little bottle prevents back flow, filters the CO2 and lets me know if the gas is flowing. The tube is attached to my fan. I do not have enough experience to tell if this helps, but is is not hurting anything. * (I Hope)


----------



## xgiovanni03x (Oct 13, 2011)

dude really nice grow! great scrog setup and co2, imma start using my diy co2 very soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow that CO2 setup is so clever! I never thought of using yeast! I have about a pound of SAF yeast that I was just going to throw out and now I know what I will use it for.

I am just getting setup to grow for my very first time and I just received my 5 feminised AI seeds from Nirvana and I can't wait to see how everything turns out for you.

Subbed!
Thank you for sharing,
Annie


----------



## lilindian (Oct 13, 2011)

Real nice close-ups and co2 system! I'm considering going down this route


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice looking grow, I'm glad I subbed early on. I have an AI mom that's about a month old now, and am just finishing up a place for her "children" to grow up. I'm looking foward to seeing a nice canopy like yours across my grow space in a few weeks. These ladies look like they're going to make you very happy.


----------



## newbie1122 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am thinking about Aurora Indica too


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 18, 2011)

you should put the co2 tube right up to the plant


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 18, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> you should put the co2 tube right up to the plant


*Originally my plan was to use a splitter and place the 2 tubes over my plants. Now that the screen has filled in better, it seems that the tubes did not distribute the CO2 evenly. It seems having the tube behind my fan, and letting the fan spread the CO2 around, the system works better. I can smell it in the box, so I know it is working. This is my first grow so I don't know if the CO2 is doing anything, I have nothing to compare it to.*


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 18, 2011)

*I** have some Yo Yo hangers coming today, so I will be able to post some photos of the SCROG tomorrow. Controlling 5 reflectors with ropes is a pain in the ass.
*


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 18, 2011)

alright thats cool, and yea i bet you its working it only makes sense.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 19, 2011)

*16 Days since the change to 12/12

After 2 weeks of 12/12 the flowers are popping up all over. The stretch has actually evened out the canopy very well. They are all looking great so far. I hope to have a decent yield. The photos are not as good , I needed to use my other camera. The plants have just been misted. The Yo Yo hanger ROCK.
























*


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

beautiful canopy, all nicely spaced, not overcrowded, nice even height. Be careful with this misting business though! You're buds have started to form, now's not the time to go foilar feeding, unless you're really careful and only spray on the underside of all the fan leaves.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and info, I have only misted the plants twice during the grow. Just trying to remove any dust and cat and dog hair that may drift into the room. I am only using pure water.


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

Pure water is all it takes! If you're trying to remove dust and dog hair ect (not that you should have any in ur grow space to begin with!) i'd just go ahead and get a relatively strong fan and blow everything off somehow, i wouldn't spray stuff. Its the moisture that causes mould, nothing else, so it doesn't matter what you spray. Its completely fine misting plants all the way up till i'd say the 3rd week of flower, or as soon as tiny buds start to form, then you should stop. Just taking a risk thats all.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Oct 20, 2011)

Your ladies are looking BEAUTIFUL. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Day 21 of 12/12

Great progress, buds are forming nicely. Six more weeks to go !*


----------



## antonmacx (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah!!!! Looks Awesome... I Love it. Within 2 weeks you will have nice Buds


----------



## lilindian (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice, very healthy and happy, another week and bud formation will be clear if not already, u'll start gettin an idea of how much u'll get


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Day 28 of 12/12

Wow, lots of great formation. The smell is getting strong, only in the room the tent is in. I may need to add to my odor control. I think I may need a stronger fan to push the air through my scrubber. The buds that are forming are very dense and sticky, I did some trimming to help the light penetrate and my hands got sticky from brushing against the buds. .
Great luck so far...........*


----------



## DCGrow (Oct 31, 2011)

Just tuning in.Beautiful job.Best cfl grow ive seen.Can not wait to see the harvest.


----------



## PlanC (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome job, I got 10 Aurora Indica beans from Nirvana as well. They are sitting in the fridge waiting for my current grow to finish. I am only on day 10 flower so it will be a while before I can pop them. I was thinking of scrogging the aurora. Did you top any of the plants.


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice grow man!


----------



## TangerineDr (Oct 31, 2011)

Sweet grow Jessy, I have my first crop at about the same point of flowering. I'm gonna stick around and see how yours do alongside mine =) Subb'ed


----------



## Jessy2287 (Oct 31, 2011)

PlanC said:


> Awesome job, I got 10 Aurora Indica beans from Nirvana as well. They are sitting in the fridge waiting for my current grow to finish. I am only on day 10 flower so it will be a while before I can pop them. I was thinking of scrogging the aurora. Did you top any of the plants.


 Thanks for all the good words! Yes I topped all three at around week 6. Not sure if i needed to, the SCROG and LST had already spread the plants well. The AI is such a stout bush, I may not of need to top them.


----------



## lilindian (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with DCgrow, one of the best CFL grows ive seen, very well played. Bud formation is real nice. Now just sit tight and watch those nugs swell!


----------



## arcanexiii (Nov 2, 2011)

subbed,im waiting my seeds of Aurora Indica, nice grow bro


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 8, 2011)

*35 days of 12/12
91 Days from Germination

Hi all, every week seems to bring on some more beautiful growth. The plants are flowering like CRAZY !!!!!!!!!!. All of my cola sites are between 4 and 11" and at last count I had around 45 sites. The buds are very thick and dense. They do have an odd odor, like spice and rotting fruit. my center plant is yellowing, it seems to be a week or so ahead of the others in terms of flowering. I don't think it is an issue, I think it is the natural proses. My nutes are Fox Farms Tiger and Big Bloom, at 1/2 strength and molasses at 1 tbl per gallon of water. I give nutes every other water. The PH for all plants is ranging from 6.7**-6.9.** I am thinking 4 more weeks or so.** I plan a full flush in two weeks. Please have a look and comment.

I turned off the lights for better photos.






















































*


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful, I can only hope for results like this, one week into flower for my Aurora. If the weeks to come are kind, you should have some gorgeous buds at harvest, and as we learn we can only grow better. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks, yes the first grow is a great learning experiance.


----------



## Fightforyourfreedom (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep one of the best CFL grows ive seen

what do you use to screw those CFLs into i know its a mogul socket, but do you convert from stan bulb socket?


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 9, 2011)

I purchased the mogul sockets from the same place I got the bulbs, I then made CFL reflectors from wood and dryer vent tubing. What I learned was it would have been easier to purchase the reflectors that have the socket built in. I spent about 100 to build 5 reflectors and another 50 for the sockets. I could of purchased them for around the same price. My wife is starting a new grow tent with herbs ( basil and such) and she purchased the bulb (125w 6500k) and reflector combo for 75$. I'm not sure if you can convert a standard socket, or how that would be done.


----------



## daft (Nov 9, 2011)

I was wondering what your are you using for your odor control setup? And also was your tent sealed (zippers/velcro) all the way around?

I saw you mention within the last page or so about the odor becoming a problem and I'm still figuring out if I can risk a grow attempt because of smell.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 9, 2011)

daft said:


> I was wondering what your are you using for your odor control setup? And also was your tent sealed (zippers/velcro) all the way around?
> 
> I saw you mention within the last page or so about the odor becoming a problem and I'm still figuring out if I can risk a grow attempt because of smell.


I am using a home made carbon scrubber, I think the 160 CFM fan is not large enough for my grow. I was using a small computer fan as an intake fan during the summer, but now that is is late fall/early winter here I am using it to help blow air into my exhaust. When I added it the smell was reduced. My next grow will be Northern Lights, I have read that is is a very low odor strain. You can find the directions for home made scrubbers online, or buy one premade. If you buy one make sure you can re fill it ( change the carbon) . You need to chose a strain that is low odor, this indica has a odor that is unrecognizable, but apparent. I added an air freshener in the room and that also helped. I can no longer open the window in the room due to the almost winter temps outside.

Yes my tent is fully zippered, but air can still escape, The draw from the fan needs to be enough to creat a lower air pressure in the tent.


----------



## teamhotsauce (Nov 9, 2011)

your grow looks great, congrats. You might have a find a little better odor control if you place your carbon scrubber at the top of your tent on the inside and use your fan to pull the hot air through as opposed to pushing it.


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks nice..i want to try these myself....rep..


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 9, 2011)

teamhotsauce said:


> your grow looks great, congrats. You might have a find a little better odor control if you place your carbon scrubber at the top of your tent on the inside and use your fan to pull the hot air through as opposed to pushing it.


 That was my first intention, but I made the scrubber to big and it would not fit in my tent


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Nov 11, 2011)

Jessy2287 said:


> I purchased the mogul sockets from the same place I got the bulbs, I then made CFL reflectors from wood and dryer vent tubing. What I learned was it would have been easier to purchase the reflectors that have the socket built in. I spent about 100 to build 5 reflectors and another 50 for the sockets. I could of purchased them for around the same price. My wife is starting a new grow tent with herbs ( basil and such) and she purchased the bulb (125w 6500k) and reflector combo for 75$. I'm not sure if you can convert a standard socket, or how that would be done.


Let me start by saying, I am in no way knocking your CFL set up, it is obviously working nicely, just thought I'd throw out a little FYI for the future, because I think it may help your plants/buds be a little more compact, giving you a better yield in the long run. I recently bought a 150w HPS bulb and hood from HTG Supply for $80, and a "damaged" 100w MH security light with bulb from a local home improvement store for $45, 50% off because it was missing the arm that would normally attach it to a house/building. For me these are great for my 2x2x6 foot space. I'm not sure what your decision making process for going with CFL was, I just wanted to let you know, if it's cost, there are options out there.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 12, 2011)

The reason I do not use them is due to heat, humidity and condensation. I have no way to vent the heat out of the small room the tent is in. My wife would not let me cut holes in the side of our house. That would not be practical anyway because it will be less than -20 F here in a month or so. The heat the CFL's produce is very low.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Nov 12, 2011)

Fair enough. As I said, it's obviously working for you, and there's no use fixing what isn't broken. Just a little friendly info.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 13, 2011)

i was disappointed in my aurora indica's when i grew them outdoors this summer, i got unluck 7/10 males and the 3 females were pretty bad compared batch i had years ago. your's look beautiful +rep.


also, if heat is an issue but money isn't then investing in a blackstar led may be what you want, they are much higher quality LED flowering lights than years ago. i got a 500w and it puts out almost no heat but gives about as much lumens as a 300-400w hps.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 13, 2011)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> i was disappointed in my aurora indica's when i grew them outdoors this summer, i got unluck 7/10 males and the 3 females were pretty bad compared batch i had years ago. your's look beautiful +rep.
> 
> 
> also, if heat is an issue but money isn't then investing in a blackstar led may be what you want, they are much higher quality LED flowering lights than years ago. i got a 500w and it puts out almost no heat but gives about as much lumens as a 300-400w hps.


 That sounds very interesting, Do you use the LED for the entire grow, will it also work during veg? I could use a 500w led over the SCROG and a few of my 125w CFLS for side lighting. That sound like a great setup if it would work.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 13, 2011)

watchxyouxburn said:


> Fair enough. As I said, it's obviously working for you, and there's no use fixing what isn't broken. Just a little friendly info.


 Thanks for the input, all advice is welcome. This grow would not be possible without the knowledge from the members of this forum


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 14, 2011)

Day 42 of 12/12
Day 98 from Germination

The garden has about 3 week until harvest ! The buds are swelling nicely. I could not resist feeling the density of a bud. One of the buds on the middle plant has several golf ball sized buds, I gave one a light squeeze and it was VERY hard and extremely dense. Defiantly not light and fluffy. I think I have about 3 weeks more to go. I will try the 2 days of no light at the end.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Nov 14, 2011)

Jessy2287 said:


> Thanks for the input, all advice is welcome. This grow would not be possible without the knowledge from the members of this forum


I couldn't agree more, a lot of reading and talking with other members has helped me come a long way from growing a random bag seed in a pot next to a window, once upon a time, haha.

P.S. Great pics, as always.


----------



## spex420 (Nov 16, 2011)

awesome job man +rep

about the whole led thing yes you can flower/veg with them but the results your getting now are A+ i wouldnt part maybe get a 240watt for supplemental lighting plus you will have a wider range of spectrums

if your determined to try something new check this... 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/358190-led-without-leds-my-first.html
its actually the road i went down alot cheaper then leds and you get an almost equivalent to hid lighting


----------



## newbie1122 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have been following this thread, it looks great. I noticed you mentioned how fast the beans germinated but I can't find mention of what method you used for germination? Did you do the paper towel thing? Or something else?


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 18, 2011)

newbie1122 said:


> I have been following this thread, it looks great. I noticed you mentioned how fast the beans germinated but I can't find mention of what method you used for germination? Did you do the paper towel thing? Or something else?


I used the paper towel method, with distilled water. I covered them with plastic wrap and placed them in a warm place.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2011)

newbie1122 said:


> I have been following this thread, it looks great. I noticed you mentioned how fast the beans germinated but I can't find mention of what method you used for germination? Did you do the paper towel thing? Or something else?


I've been following as well and I put my 5 seeds into coir pellets and all 5 germinated as of today!


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 20, 2011)

End of Flowering week 7 

I had some issues this week, first I droped my 8 lb carbon scrubber on my plant #1.........BUMMER!!!. It did not do as much damage as I first thought, it cracked one branch and bent a few more. My screen very well secured, so it did not collapse. After a few days she seems fine. Having the scrubber in my tent sure did help the odor issue. Then I noticed 3 hermi pods on my plant #2, They had not opened, I pulled them off and viewed one under a micro scope and it was a definitely a hermi pod. I discovered that is was caused by my defective digital timer, it was turning on during the night. I will be watching for anymore pods. Even if one opens, I think it will not be a problem because I am now planing to harvest next Sunday. I flushed one plant Friday and the others yesterday. I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## PlanC (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Jessy

I am planning on growing some aurora my next grow. I got some Purps in 5th week of flower right now, and one went hermie on me. I am planning on scrogging the aurora as well. I will be using dutch master nutes gold line. 

Did you have any calmag deficiency issues with the aurora?
Do you count your time in flower since the switch or when the first female pistols show up?


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 20, 2011)

PlanC said:


> Hey Jessy
> 
> 
> Did you have any calmag deficiency issues with the aurora?
> Do you count your time in flower since the switch or when the first female pistols show up?


 I did have a calmag deficiency, it may have been from starting with distilled water. I used Epsom salts as a quick fix, changed to my filtered tap water and add calmag plus to my nute solution. That fixed my problem. 

I found female flowers on all 3 plants in less than 5 days from the change to 12/12, so I just count from the 12/12 switch.

I counted 3 weeks as seedling stage, then veg stage for the next 5 weeks. So they grew 8 weeks at 18/6. They have just ended the 7th week of 12/12. Aurora Indica is said to have a 7 to 9 week flowering period (not that that means anything). I have about 20% amber now, I'm looking for 60 to 80 because I found that is the best for my spasms, pain and seizures. I think they should be close by the end of the week.

A lot of people give me grief about the 80% amber, but I know what helps my symptoms so that is what I will do. I do not smoke it, so maybe that the difference


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would be real proud of that grow if I were you.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 20, 2011)

bigv1976 said:


> I would be real proud of that grow if I were you.


Thank you for the good words, the grow would not be possible without people like you and all the members of this site


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well you are doing great. My first grow was a T5 scrog and I would reccomend it to every noob. It is so easy to get great results and makes you look forward to your next grow. Have fun with it.


----------



## PlanC (Nov 20, 2011)

Jessy2287 said:


> I did have a calmag deficiency, it may have been from starting with distilled water. I used Epsom salts as a quick fix, changed to my filtered tap water and add calmag plus to my nute solution. That fixed my problem.
> 
> I found female flowers on all 3 plants in less than 5 days from the change to 12/12, so I just count from the 12/12 switch.
> 
> ...


In what stage did the calmag def start showing up in your plants and how far along were you in the stage when it showed up? I got a calmag def using the dutch master gold. They claim they have enough of it in the nutes but it doesn't seem that they do. I had a veteran grower on here recommend to use the calmag supplement as soon as you flip the light cycle.


----------



## fragle (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking good bro! You'll rock when you get those NL's started, I always start off with cfl's then switch over to hps


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 21, 2011)

PlanC said:


> In what stage did the calmag def start showing up in your plants and how far along were you in the stage when it showed up? I got a calmag def using the dutch master gold. They claim they have enough of it in the nutes but it doesn't seem that they do. I had a veteran grower on here recommend to use the calmag supplement as soon as you flip the light cycle.


 The problem started around week 1 & 2 of veg, after the epsom and calmag plus It was gone.

Day 49 of 12/12 ( starting week 8 )
105 days from Germination

This is the last week, I plan to chop next Sunday. I will go lights out for Friday and Saturday. I think they look great, *Very* dense buds. I have know idea what the yield will be.They are covered in beautiful crystal snow !!! I'm on the look out for any hermi pods, but I think its to late for any problems. This is my first try at growing, I have encountered very few problems with this Aurora Indica. I think that may be due to the strain and the months of studying and preparation.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Nov 21, 2011)

I hate to sound repetetive, but I hope to have results like this in another 5-6 weeks. Great work Jessy, I look forward to seeing those harvest pics, as well as follow your next journal. Please remember to share your dry weight when you're done too, it's always nice to know after following along with someone's whole grow. I hope to see a lot more gardening from you over time. =)


----------



## DCGrow (Nov 21, 2011)

What an excellent job on your grow.Hope to see more journals in the future..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2011)

Jessy2287, it looks so good! Your journal makes it easy for folks like me to follow in your footsteps. Thank you for all the images and all the details.


----------



## chiefchuckles (Nov 21, 2011)

I am SOO excited for this grow! One might ask, how the hell is this your first? GJ man! I can't wait to see the numbers. (as far as how many grams you yield!) Feel free to check my cfl grow too! Link below.

Edit: SUB'ed


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 25, 2011)

Harvest Day !

Just spent 6 hours chopping, trimming and sterilizing my tent. I think a person could make millions if they created a machine to trim, trimming sucks.
I have a lot of thick dense buds. I plan to hang, then use the Rumpleforeskin brown bag method. Then cure in mason jars. They look great hanging.
I have a lot more that I thought I would. Still no idea of how much it will yield


----------



## antonmacx (Nov 25, 2011)

NIce!!! Did you follow the Pistils method or you used Magnifier? I'm cutting down tonight


----------



## Jessy2287 (Nov 25, 2011)

antonmacx said:


> NIce!!! Did you follow the Pistils method or you used Magnifier? I'm cutting down tonight


I used my 30x magnifier, some buds were well over 50% amber, some at around 50 and some under. A lot of the pistils had retracted and the swelling looked good, so I figured it was time.


----------



## chiefchuckles (Nov 25, 2011)

GOD DAMN those buds look good! Can't wait to hear a report on how many grams you got off of those nugs. Keep us posted! 

DUDE, they DO have machine trimmers. 
-Upside: It cuts down on trimming time. (By a lot)
-Downside: You lose some of the trics, as they are sometimes hard to collect from trimming machines. (your buds will have less crystals on them in the end0

SO, all in all.....I say hand trim for the win! But damn....6 hrs is a good amount of time. >.<


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2011)

jessy that looks incredible! I have a suggestion why don't I send you your choice of pie and you can send me a few buds LOL. Ok now I have to look back through your thread and see how many plants total you had and what nutrients you used. The harvest is fantastic. So beautiful and as for trimming it had to make you feel so proud to closely look over what you achieved, very good work! I am wondering if I should get a tent. I could see some benefits to it such as being able to open the window in the room you are working in and not worry about light leaks. Also containing the odor, what size is your tent?

Oh one thing I noticed your AI's have the same purple/reddish color on the stems that mine have.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking good man, I went AI from Nirvana a few rounds back. Went good, was a nice a dense plant.. Really dense nuggs. I did not favor the low odor so I had to move on, was a great experience though. I have a thread & pix on it here somewhere.


----------



## Jessy2287 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Hi All !

The bud is now dry, I trimmed all the stems and only have very clean buds. I used all the trim and an ounce of bud for butter and I still have 91.7 grams left in jars curing ! About 4.5 ounces total. WOW, I think that is a very good first try and a great CFL yield.I have a batch of brownies in the oven and will give a report later in the week end.* *

The biggest lesson of this grow, Read, Research & Plan. 

I spent months studying and planing before I even sent for a seed
Jessy *


----------



## chiefchuckles (Dec 1, 2011)

GRATS!!!! That's a GREAT yield!!!!


----------



## fragle (Dec 1, 2011)

good show bro! now get those nl on


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2011)

Jessy2287 thanks for the update so good to know. Please be sure to share how you cure and how much you harvested post full cure OH yeah and the ever important smoke report.


----------



## antonmacx (Dec 12, 2011)

How that Curing going?


----------



## Jessy2287 (Dec 13, 2011)

The curing is going very well. I think 2 more weeks. The nuggets are rock hard and dense. The odor is not like anything I have smelled before. Like a cross between skunk and grapefruit. I like it. The butter is outstanding. Very good for all my symptoms, not the couch lock I expected, but a very relaxing yet uplifting medicated effect. I gave some to a friend that also has Muscular Dystrophy, he likes the brownies also and has a vaporizer. He said the quality is exceptional. I do not plan to smoke any, so a smoke report is hard to do. This may seem odd, but of all the people I know, only one smokes cannabis, and she knows nothing about my grow. I may think of something to tell her so I can give her a little and get a report. I do not think that I have lost much in weight, buds seem perfect and my friend said it vaped well, with a skunky, fruity and hash taste.

My dry and cure process ;

Cut down into branches from main stem
Complete trim, discard fan leaves, saved all trim with "snow"
Hung in my tent at 75 deg with 45 to 50 % humidity for 4 days
Placed in brown paper bags filled with strips of shredded brown paper bags for 3 days
Buds a little crispy and stems bend but do not snap
Clean buds, little or no stems
Place in mason jars

First 3 days removed buds and placed on news print every 12 hours for 2 hours
Next 8 days removed buds and placed on news print every 24 hours for 1 hour
Now the buds are very dry, I should not have a mold issue.

Remember every grow is different, this worked for my plants moisture level, you may need to make changes as you go along

They are now sealed and I just check on them, I plan to give them 2 more weeks and then I may try a vaporizer , my doctor said it would be a good way to go.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Dec 13, 2011)

Jessy2287 said:


> I may try a vaporizer , my doctor said it would be a good way to go.


Vaporizing is definitely the healthiest way to "smoke." On the one that I have, I find setting it to 360 F is about perfect, as long as the bud itself isn't overly dry to begin with. I find vaping AI to give you a kind of flushed feeling at first, mostly warm, tingly ears, followed by deep relaxation/couchlock, but of course, that can vary person to person, plant to plant.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 13, 2011)

sweet grow man! way to go w/ the research. i also am doing my 1st grow and i researched for at least 3 mo 1st as well. ive made a few mistakes, but everything is going pretty good. frosty nugs, but not as big as i hoped at this point. but cant complain. loved the co2 system. do u monitor co2 concentration? what are yr levels?


----------



## Jessy2287 (Dec 14, 2011)

apbx720 said:


> do u monitor co2 concentration? what are yr levels?


Thanks for the good words, no I just set the CO2 up and let it run. The plants looked great during veg and flower, so I think it helped although I have nothing to compare it to.

Some photos of the finished buds, I bet a lot of people think I'm crazy for not smoking this. They look sooooo gooood !!!!!!!!

CFL's do work just fine in my opinion.


----------



## watchxyouxburn (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like a job well done to me! I hope they have the medical effect you were looking for. I look forward to your future grows if you so choose to share them on RIU.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Aug 4, 2013)

I use to grow with CFL'S and had a 50/50 mixture of 6500k and 2700k. Always got great bud. Now I use a 400 watt MH/HPS and still get great bud. Your plants are very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## phamryder (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm speechless. I'm working on my first grow. I'm also growing AI. She's in the first days of flower. She vegged a total of 7 weeks under 24hr the first four weeks and then three weeks under 18/6. 18/6 worked way better as I had more roots develop. I currently have a RDWC system under a 400w mh for veg and 400w hps for flower. I keep my temps 75-85 day 65-75 night. Root temps stay at 65-70. Humidity for veg 60-80% 30-50% flower. Haven't posted any pics yet, but all I can say is that she's gonna be a little monster. Keep a look out for my journal as I will start updating it very soon!


----------



## Deusracing (Feb 12, 2014)

I def will. I'm doing the same thing. except mine are in 6-7 weeks veg and i gotta leave for 12 days now. lol. ill keep a watch to see how yours do


----------



## Drizzle1994 (Mar 28, 2016)

im growing aroura indica any advice tips? 3 under a 600w hps.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2016)

Drizzle1994 said:


> im growing aroura indica any advice tips? 3 under a 600w hps.


Yes get better genetics  These were mids in 2011. But they are a terrific way to learn growing at a decent price but as soon as you can grow these to harvest, get a new strain.


----------

